# Where to buy Thera-band Gold ?



## GreyOwl

Hello guys,

I'm looking to buy 10 or 12 ft Thera-band Gold at an interesting price.

- yogaaccessories.com only ship to US and Canada

- yogadirect.com redirects me to yogadirect.co.uk but there isn't Thera-Band on UK site !

I can buy it in my country but it is not possible to find less than 5 meters /16.4ft and the price is $80.

Can someone help me?

Thanks !


----------



## Gandolphin

Check at your nearest sport accessories shop, I live in Israel and suprisingly i found all kinds of Thera-Band brands


----------



## GreyOwl

sport accessories shops here only propose red, green and blue !

Thanks


----------



## Gandolphin

what about ebay?


----------



## bazil

Found mine on ebay, also saw some on amazon.

Baz


----------



## bleachbone

try this

http://www.protherapysupplies.com/Shop-by-Brand/Thera-Band-Exercise-Bands


----------



## GreyOwl

bleachbone said:


> try this
> 
> http://www.protherap...-Exercise-Bands


Thanks for the tip.
Shipping is too expensive, see pic.
Same problem with ebay.de!


----------



## GreyOwl

Thanks to all of you for your help.

Finally a friend of mine has found a vendor in my country at a fair price.


----------

